# Street Fighter 4 gameplay VIDEO



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-IuPwIKQ1s


thats right i said VIDEO !


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link.
Makes me feel like they should have just called this Street Fighter EX 4...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

i love it i can't wait for it to come out 

i think the face expressions are a little exagerated but i like em lol


things i noticed about the gameplay 


Air Blocking 

Super moves and what appears to be a ultimate super move that kinda reminds me of dragon ball z lol 

freezing during special hits ? maybe you can counter while your character is freezed ?


----------



## qusai (Dec 28, 2007)

if you wanna see it in HD, download the latest episode of the 1upshow.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> Makes me feel like they should have just called this Street Fighter EX 4...


This is nothing like EX. It's still strictly 2D gameplay, just with 3D graphics. The crappy EX games actually have crappy 3D everything, and is incredibly slow and crappy.

And there are a few things taken out too. The only thing off the top of my head that I know they took out was the Parrying system from SF3.


----------



## Nero (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(AndreXL @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link.
> ...



I agree with you 100%.
The EX series was complete crap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Street Fighter in 2D forever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 28, 2007)

In the beginning I was excited, but the more I see of this game, the less interested I become. At first I thought it was headed in the right direction, but now I'm not so sure. First off, the visuals: unlike many people I don't think it _needs_ 2D sprite-based visuals to be a Street Fighter game, but what they settled on is just... ew.

This...





[title:... isn't these:]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












In Street Fighter IV Ryu looks like an angry constipated muppet on steroids. The best alternative would have been next-gen cel-shading. Near perfect 2D anime-esque to 3D cel-shaded graphics _can_ be done, as seen in this screenshot from the upcoming DragonBall Z: Burst Limit (Imagine these visuals with a Hadouken attack):






I also disagree with the following: the fact that instead of building on what made the series strong to begin with, they're removing features instead of improving existing staples. That this game takes place in between two others in the series but is titled Street Fighter "IV". And the speed of the movement seems slower and less fluent than it should, a consequence of a clunky visual style. I'm not writing this game off yet, but I'm not pleased with the direction it's headed, to say the least.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Well Its obviously not Street Fighter EX4, thats for sure. The gameplay is much faster and more SF3-ish from what I've seen so far. 

Still, I doubt I'll be better than SF3 or even SF2 for that matter.


EDIT:
@Ace: You've gotta remember your showing images of Ryu from his younger days(Street Fighter Alpha comes first in timeline). In SF4, hes much older. Look at art of SF3 Ryu and you'll see much more of a resemblance. I think they captured Ryu pretty good if you consider his age.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> @Ace: You've gotta remember your showing images of Ryu from his younger days(Street Fighter Alpha comes first in timeline). In SF4, hes much older. Look at art of SF3 Ryu and you'll see much more of a resemblance. I think they captured Ryu pretty good if you consider his age.



It's not the design that bothers me (well, it is), but it bothers me because the design is an extension of the visual style as a whole, and I dislike the style they've chosen. I liked it to begin with, but the more I see of said artistic direction the less I think it fits.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep in mind Ace the game is still in extremely early development. I just read the story in EGM, the producer said the the game's about 5% done. Only reason Ryu and Ken are like that is because they had to present _something_.

Also, Street Fighter IV happens before 2 and 3. They already said that in the same EGM story.


----------



## engruzii (Dec 29, 2007)

well i'm also disappointed about this game

First the character design is really bad imo i mean come on they have a very big body & they jump so damn high & move so fast like they are ignoring the gravity low or something plus they look so damn ugly like gorillas or something & they have the biggest feet I've ever seen wished they used SF alpha 3 design.

also, it's capcom USA who is doing it as i know (maybe i'm wrong but i saw the Capcom USA logo @ the end of the trailer) which imo may lead to a sucky gameplay i'm sorry but i don't think they can do a better job than the Japanese.

& they shouldn't call it SF4 they could just call it SF2.5 or SF EX4 then that would've been better.

oh well can't fully judge the game till it comes out but i have to say imo the game doesn't look promising guess i'll just have to wait for KOFXII hopefully it'll be better than this game.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 29, 2007)

*Stop judging the damn game based on an approx. 5% completed game.*

Give the game more time to actually be improved on!


----------



## squirt1000 (Dec 29, 2007)

Its looking great! Bout time there was an update in the graphics department! As long as it plays like old sf im jumping on it! I think capcom know they made a mistake with the EX series and have fortunately laid the series to rest


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Also, Street Fighter IV happens before 2 and 3. They already said that in the same EGM story.



Well.. I guess I've lost my excuse then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I still like the style Capcom is going for, and I'm hoping to see more.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

People like complaining. If Capcom releases a new Street Fighter that sticks to the tried and true formula they've been using since SF2, people complain that it's just more of the same. If they try something new, people complain that it just isn't the same.

My opinion: Ryu and Ken's faces were given a serious beating with the ugly stick, but aside from that it looks like standard Street Fighter action.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 29, 2007)

So far I'm getting a feeling that this is a mix between EX and 3. Not that good, but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

Theres another video on Gametrailers.

Check it out here

The video is pretty similar, but it looks like the EX special moves from Street Fighter III are still in.


----------



## Crygor64 (Dec 29, 2007)

Garbage, pure garbage. 

Another great series bites the dust.


----------



## jwcgator (Dec 31, 2007)

This actually looks like it will be fun, can't wait for it to come out (hopefully on Wii using classic controller >_>)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm quietly excited about this game. Looks f-ing good to me.


----------



## gov78 (Dec 31, 2007)

im a massive sf fan i can say that the gameplay looks good for a game thats about 5% complete. think what any game would be like at 5% i wouldnt look ground breaking or anything just let capcom creat the game then judge it when its done.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 31, 2007)

they've sold themselves into the hype business..
they really shouldn't be showing shit when they're "approximately 5%" done


and well, looks like the animation isn't canned, plus they've done away with parrying, so it's an absolute failure to me already.
just a matter of time until they confirm strafing and everyone else should


----------



## wiki (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> they've sold themselves into the hype business..
> they really shouldn't be showing shit when they're "approximately 5%" done
> 
> 
> ...



They have a new system called the revenge/save system to replace parry. It'll be interesting how it plays out.

There won't be any strafing, gameplay is strictly 2D.

Edit: People calling this the new street fighter ex are quick to judge just because it is using 3d visuals. This is far from ex - characters don't appear to be as floaty.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 31, 2007)

the animation isn't 2d, so I don't consider the gameplay 2d.


----------



## wiki (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> the animation isn't 2d, so I don't consider the gameplay 2d.



ah this is an easy one..so new super mario bros' gameplay isn't 2d?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 31, 2007)

the animation in nsmb wasn't (as) important to the gameplay


----------



## wiki (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> the animation in nsmb wasn't (as) important to the gameplay



umm..ok can't you say the same to sfiv? the camera changes angles dramatically when the opponent is hit with an 'ultimate super'.

Can you please point out the 3D gameplay you hate so much?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(wiki @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > the animation in nsmb wasn't (as) important to the gameplay
> ...


absolutely not

any SF buff can tell you one of the most important parts of street fighter is reading your opponent, and the 2d animation aides that greatly with 100% readability.
you can tell exactly when and where they've changed stances, and exactly when and where they're transitioning.
and unless the animation in SFIV is 100% canned (it isn't) the same _true_ gameplay is not possible.

Yes I'm also pissed off about the graphics being 3D purely because of the aesthetic differences, but the main thing that pisses me off is how much this changes the gameplay.
I know to 1-up readers, 2d gameplay means "only left and right lol" but it simply isn't that simple.



and the stupid camera angles do nothing more than say
let me show you my 3d


----------



## wiki (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wiki @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> ...



haha no need for that explaination im a SF buff myself i admit. i don't know any other way to prove it - but do you play on ggpo? I'll admit when i first saw the video it gave a 3d impression, however i think it's the weird angle it's set up compared to chun li's classic stage.

it's going to be a while, but im keeping my faith in capcom.

Edit: grammar


----------



## dexmix (Dec 31, 2007)

hope they improve it alot, cause i am not happy at all with the animation and visual style. its clunky, and super ugly.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 31, 2007)

I think it looks cool.

I wish they wold come out with a GOOD mortal kombat. Where the characters look real like the first 2-3. not the cartoony stuff. Maybe go back to 2D with 360/ps3 style graphics.


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to give it a chance.


----------



## Cactuar (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it looks good.  At this point we are lucky to even be getting another Street Fighter game, since it's been dead for a -LONG- time.  It's very cool of Capcom if you ask me.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 23, 2008)

Aww crap, this is Street Fighter EX in high resolution =(
Check the GDC videos at GameTrailers.com

This is all Hadrian's fault... =(


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it.  But the original teaser trailer looked a lot more promising, I thought they were going to take it in a completely new graphical direction, but yeah, the gameplay videos do look a bit like EX.  I hope they polish it a lot more and give it more of that nice brushed ink effect in game.


----------



## utz030303 (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the graphic much better than the getting old cell-shading. but character design can surely be improved.


----------



## Austinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Ill just stick with the classic street figher games, they dont really get boring to me, especially marvel v capcom 2 on dreamcast, a classic


----------



## saulin (Mar 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In the beginning I was excited, but the more I see of this game, the less interested I become. At first I thought it was headed in the right direction, but now I'm not so sure. First off, the visuals: unlike many people I don't think it needs 2D sprite-based visuals to be a Street Fighter game, but what they settled on is just... ew.



Actually I watched the video on youtube and I was like meh!

But the picture you posted looks more like Wow! Is that a gameplay picture?

Well it sure looks more like SFIII than SF EX. I'm not really impress yet though. It should not have taken them that long to come up with this.


----------

